# Ugly Fish - Help the Salt Water Rookie!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Greetings All! 

I am a transplanted Texan. Been in VB since late August.

Can bass fish with the best of them but I have a lot to learn about Salt Water.

I have been fishing at Lesner Bridge, Lynnhaven Pier, and once under the Great Neck Bridge. I bait fish with the wife and kids and flip plugs and jigs when by myself. Learning how to use a surf rod and what bait to use for what.

Glad I found these forums! 

I caught the only and ugliest fish I can recall at Lesner Bridge one day last week.

Caught this bugger on a white jig in about 4 feet of water very near the shore. Should have taken a photo (no cam at the time), but I did not think this fish was a keeper in any diet.

I was told "Maybe it's an Oyster Toad (it was that ugly, but not a match) or a Sea Robin (not)... Two Asian guys that I see there all the time said it was some out of place tropical fish.

It was a greenish grey skinned fish (like a catfish skin) and had eyes toward the top of it's broad flat head. Had a white smooth belly.

The mouth was square and had some pretty heavy duty teeth inside. Had a lateral rounded fin on either side and a top fin starting from about an inch behind the head that really meant business.

This fish tried his best to tear me up when I was removing the hook, but I managed and flipped him back to freedom.

I would say this little monster weighed about two pounds and was short and pretty fat.

Any idea what I caught? Inquiring minds.....

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Did they look like any of these ugly buggers?

Sounds like a stargazer.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

You have correctly identified this bugger!

StarGazer it was!

Guess he was buried up in the sand waiting for my jig.

Are they common catches around these parts?

Thanks!!!

SaltwaterSmarter Bob


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I've caught a few this year right around there!


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Stargazer*

I heard that StarGazer's can produce an electrical shock, Is that true? I caught one years ago the same way, then was told they produce over 100 volt shock, anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

my friend caught a stargazer at lesner,duckinn side...must have went 3lbs..it was BIG!....caught it on a 6in storm lure.

yes they are common catches around here..


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Stargazer. And they will give you a jolt if not careful.

ANother unique thing is how they can bury themselves in the sand/ Almost instantly. I beached one once, hook came off, and saw it "swim" into the sand that quick! I dug around for it and it was gone! All in a period of 20-30 sec.

Lou


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Stargazer's have a specialized muscle at the back of their head that will produce a nice shock. I found out the hard way, it felt like it come out my elbow, tingled for about an hour. Watch 'em.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I've heard they taste great, sort of like monkfish....


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*ughh*

I dont think I would ever try to eat anything that looked like that.

I don't even want to toch them, whenever I get one I simply donate the hook.

Luckily I've only caught two


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Remember some of the ugliest fish are the Tastest the first time I caught a Wolf fish I didn't want to bring it in the boat, but after tasting one I wish I caught more.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I must have been lucky with that little shocker. 

He was determined to fin me, so I held him flat on the sand and put some pressure to make him be still.

I didn't get zapped, but shortly after read that they can do that.

One of natures little oddities.

Bob


----------

